# Use a virtual webcam to capture OBS studio's video content



## E.K.G (Mar 29, 2017)

I use DirectShow source filter to create a virtual webcam in Windows. By overriding the CSourceStream::FillBuffer(IMediaSample* pSample) member function, this virtual webcam can capture windows screen.

Now I want to use this virtual webcam to capture OBS studio's video content or stream. My question is how to access the OBS studio's video buffer, so I can fill out each IMediaSample object at CSourceStream::FillBuffer() with the raw rgba data from OBS video buffer?


----------



## Taudris (Apr 7, 2017)

In case you haven't seen it yet, I assume you use obs_register_output_s() in this file: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/blob/master/libobs/obs-output.h


----------



## ImaxinarDM (Apr 7, 2017)

If you get a simple working method to do this, Please share all the details on how to do it.  There are a lot of folks needing this.


----------

